
June 15, End of roaming fees in Europe, towards the digital single market - dgtlmoon
https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-market/en/roaming-tariffs
======
jpalomaki
Remains to be seen how this is going to work out in practice. For example now
I pay flat rate for my unlimited 4G subscription. When I travel, my own
operator will need to pay per gigabyte price for the network provider. This
may put some pressure on my own operator to raise the price they are charging
from me.

~~~
ryanlol
Yeah, at home I pull several terabytes a month over LTE. I can't imagine that
doing this while abroad would pan out too well.

~~~
kk_cz
out of curiosity, which country is this and how common it is among others? in
Czech republic I am seen as a weirdo when I use around 10gb/month - most
people are comfortable around or under 1 gb.

~~~
ryanlol
This is in .fi, I've got an unlimited LTE plan and it's way faster than the
ADSL here.

If I messed with my antenna setup a bit I could maybe get the speeds closer to
600mbit than the current ~100.

If it worked as well abroad that'd be amazing, but I'm sure the carriers will
come up with some schemes to prevent that.

~~~
kk_cz
in CZ you can't get unlimited LTE plan AFAIK. The most expensive plans are
around 30gb. Current speed in metro area is approx 70 mbit with a regular LTE
phone without special antenna.

------
tommorris
Awesome, just in time for Britain to leave and for it to no longer apply to
us. :(

